# Boutique Bamboozled



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

A few weeks ago I got a message from @kacey asking me if I wanted to try some new sticks I missed out on due to certain events. Well sir you hit me with 6 sticks I've never had before. I almost don't want to smoke these when they rest a little from their trip because when they are gone they are gone (darn EZ sticks). Even though this may have been considered a trade the green one here thinks differently so return fire will be incoming shortly > Hopefully I can hit you with some stuff you haven't had yet.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice strike, KC


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Well done Kacey!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> A few weeks ago I got a message from @*kacey* asking me if I wanted to try some new sticks I missed out on due to certain events. Well sir you hit me with 6 sticks I've never had before. I almost don't want to smoke these when they rest a little from their trip because when they are gone they are gone (darn EZ sticks). Even though this may have been considered a trade the green one here thinks differently so return fire will be incoming shortly > Hopefully I can hit you with some stuff you haven't had yet.


With the exception of the green go I have more to share. So don't be shy about smoking them what is the point in collecting cigars?


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

kacey said:


> With the exception of the green go I have more to share. So don't be shy about smoking them what is the point in collecting cigars?


I just have a love/hate thing with small run limited production cigars...Especially when I fall in love with one like the Brass Knuckle Sammich that came out last year. Buying 25 of those wasn't enough by far because they didn't last but a few months :vs_laugh: Thanks again sir and I will PM you tracking when your package goes out.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Smoke em is what I say. Good hit. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice @kacey. I'd be lying if I said I knew what any where but the brass knuckles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Very nice @*kacey*. I'd be lying if I said I knew what any where but the brass knuckles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Left to Right
Wind Daughter New to me bought a 5ver from SBC to try
EZ Brass Nuckles Red
EZ Third DImension
Green GO CFED Color project
EZ Winter Ale
The last one is if memory serves and EZ Fried Turkey. I know it's an EZ


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice job, KC some interesting sticks in that mix.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

:vs_laugh: Send Gumby more unobtainium! Ha!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

thumbs up


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Well @Gumby-cr promised vengance and he took it.
2 sticks not pictured for reasons. 
All sticks either new to me or in years that I can't get. Thank you Adam. I will enjoy all of them especially the Las Calveras. Now I have something to do on my cruise, smoke 4 consecutive years of Las Calveras in one day 

Let me know if you want to trade again I would happily trade with you brother.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

@kacey Happy to hear they arrived before the storm that you said was incoming. Also happy to hear I was able to hit you with some stuff you haven't had yet. The LC is fantastic but the Buckeye Land isn't so bad either :grin2:


----------

